# help with CGE growroom?



## greenfriend (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi all, i recently read an article about growing in a Closed Growing Environment.  wondering if anyone has ever built one.  im hoping to build out a CGE room with 6 1000W, no limits on space.  not sure though bout the best way to setup ballasts, A/C, ventilation, Co2 generator, etc. so I will use electricity efficiently. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

What on earth are you going to do with 4-7kgs of dope mate?

Do you have any jobs going in that factory?


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

if you are going this large,you need to sit down and draw up a plan.the size of the room x lumens of light.the ballasts need to be outside the grow area.you will need some max can fans also.you will also need an ac unit for cooling,probably.depending on your climate.fresh air in,hot air out.with odor control.vented reflectors,etc get a plan then ask this. is this a commercial grow?


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

You don't need a plan for that Andy, this is OG type madness; bud bunker style.

One other important consideration in this style of environment is Co2 enrichment.


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 12, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> What on earth are you going to do with 4-7kgs of dope mate?
> 
> Do you have any jobs going in that factory?



Hopefully it'll be mostly automated, im all about efficiency.  still staying within plant limits though.


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 12, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> if you are going this large,you need to sit down and draw up a plan.the size of the room x lumens of light.the ballasts need to be outside the grow area.you will need some max can fans also.you will also need an ac unit for cooling,probably.depending on your climate.fresh air in,hot air out.with odor control.vented reflectors,etc get a plan then ask this. is this a commercial grow?



nope, not a commercial grow...

Already have AC, propane Co2 generator, can fans, carbon scrubber, etc.  Each 1000W will have 20 sq ft, so bout 200 sq ft to leave room for veg, etc.  

The reflectors are enclosed with glass, w/8 in flanges.  could I circulate cold outside air through the lights in a closed loop?  What the best way to distribute Co2 from a propane generator? Do electronic ballasts create enough heat that they should be outside the grow room?

 HVAC experts: how do I connect an industrial A/C unit that is not near the room through a can filter to the room; since there would be positive air pressure from the AC and can fan, is there a way to exhaust air from the room back into the duct coming from AC without creating backpressure? THanks


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

Is the AC ducted from the house or dedicated?


----------



## greenfriend (Nov 12, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Is the AC ducted from the house or dedicated?



AC is dedicated, its a industrial unit, probly at least 60,000 btu


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

Can it utilize zones?


----------

